# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] [Concours] "Et on appellerait ça : Crosscover"

## Mr Ianou

Enregistrement de brainstorming de concours N° 87 récupéré par Diwy:
- Bon, on leur propose en concours, un Ice Bucket Challenge : Le principe se déverser un seau d'eau froide sur la gueule, ça peut être drôle ça.
- Euh non Ianou, c'est déja fait.
- Ah flûte ! Bon alors un Ice soviet Challenge. Le principe : se jeter des russes sur la gueule. Déja plus couillu là non ?
- Ha Ha, si quelqu'un gagne, il sera pas beau à voir. Non sérieux, t'as pas autre chose ?
- Un holiday on Ice Challenge faut se jeter tout nu sur la patinoire la tête la première sur les lames.
- Non mais non sans dec' t'es pas bien là ?
- Ben sinon un Ice cube challenge : Le Princi...
- Woh mais juste woh mais stop Ianou là...
- Ok, ok...
- Bon faut trouver autre chose.
- ...
- C'est qu'il y a quand même 2 jeux "Wasteland 2" à gagner et 2 vêtements édition CPC aussi, avec un beau dessin de Couly reprenant le CPC 288.
- Bon un Ice MC challenge alors ....
- TAGGGGGLE !
- Bon ben si c'est comme ça c'est Diwy qui s'y colle.
- Je rappelle que Diwy est un nain, ça va se voir si on fait trop travailler les handicapés, t'as rien foutu depuis un moment alors tu nous trouves un truc et fissa.
- Et si on faisait un truc sur les jaquettes de jeu vidéo mais version Crossover : Le principe on croise des covers de jeux ensemble et ça s'appelerio ...
- Quézac ?
- Non Crosscover.
-...
-Ouais. Je sais c'est génial.
-T'as surtout piqué le principe sur le topic de création de photos même que l'idée elle vient de Imposiburu poussé par Aouanagaine.
-Ouais mais Crosscover quoi ! Quand même c'est moi ça.
-Purée mais l'escroc sans dec' ben tu te débrouilles pour la news, t'es limité à 5 fautes d'orthographe alors fais gaffe. Et tu rappelles bien les règles : quelque chose qui Crossover un titre de jeu (ou à la limite un truc en roue libre si c'est drôle c'est bon aussi) mais sur des jaquettes de jeux Ok ?
-Ok c'est bon, j'crois qu'ils vont comprendre. Je sais qu'ils sont idiots mais pas à ce point. Tiens et puis je mettrai les créations là aussi.
- Bon donc 2 jeux WASTELAND 2 et 2 T-shirts CPC 288 COLLECTOR, ça fait toujours bien de dire COLLECTOR. Genre "Ah mais il est moche ton t-shirt" "Ouais mais il est COLLECTOR" "Ah ok".
- COULYCTOR qu'on dirait même.
- Non mais j'insiste laissez le moi...
L'enregistrement se coupe ici après un grand bruit façon La montagne contre Oberyn. Quoi vous ne l'aviez pas vu ? Quelque chose me dit que Ianou sera plus discret sur le forum ces prochains jours.

Signé: Les Géants Verts

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'vais faire mon chieur mais pourquoi les concours créatifs c'est toujours du putain de photo-montage ?  :Emo: 


Pensez aux gens qui n'ont pas de talents, ou du moins encore moins pour la bidouilles d'images que le reste  :Emo: 

:drapeauvendéen:

----------


## Diwydiant

Il n'est pas précisé expressément qu'il doit s'agir d'un photo-montage : vous pouvez très bien proposer un cross-over en saindoux, en dessin, en pâte à modeler ou en chanson (même si j'ai des doutes concernant cette dernière proposition).

 :;): 

Et puis, plus c'est moche, mieux c'est (je répétais souvent ça aux filles, plus jeune... Mais je suis resté célibataire longtemps. Je suis un nain compris)

----------


## Yank31

Pas de talent... plutôt la flemme d'ouvrir paint oui ! Faire des rectangles avec la souris et alterner des ctrl-c ctrl-v, c'est quand même pas hors de portée hein !

Et viens pas nous raconter qu'il faudrait sûrement des stats incroyable en intelligence pour participer au concours au motif qu'il serait pas si simple que ça et qu'il resterait plein de choses à découvrir HEIN. Faut arrêter, un peu, de supputer sur tout ce qui bouge sans considération pour les autres HEIN SANS DECONNER.

:crosscoverdetopic:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Continue comme ça et je fais un crosscover Wasteland 2 / Fallout 3

:implosionduforum:

:banhammerdeboulon:


:57morts:

----------


## Yank31

Que de la gueule  :tired:

----------


## Dis Camion

Pas mieux, je participerai bien, mais je suis une quiche en photomontages. Snif. Je vais faire un cacao nerveux du coup.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pas mieux, je participerai bien, mais je suis une quiche en photomontages. Snif. Je vais faire un cacao nerveux du coup.


Mais vous avez déjà ouvert le topic des créations perso ? 98% des canards sont des quiches en photomontage, mais ça n'empêche pas d'essayer.

----------


## cosmicsoap

Et ce concours il est sans limitation de durée ?
 ::huh::

----------


## Naity

Question(s):
1- Combien de participations autorisées par personne?
2- Comment soumettre les créations?
3- Quelle est la date butoire?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

> Et ce concours il est sans limitation de durée ?


On vous communiquera la date très bientôt   ::): 




> Question(s):
> 1- Combien de participations autorisées par personne?
> 2- Comment soumettre les créations?
> 3- Quelle est la date butoire?
> 
> Merci


Autant que ton imagination te le permet. Et c'est un pro du flood de concours qui te dit ça   :B): Directement ici, sur ce topic   ::): Vous le saurez bientôt   ::):

----------


## sissi

> J'vais faire mon chieur mais pourquoi les concours créatifs c'est toujours du putain de photo-montage ? 
> 
> 
> Pensez aux gens qui n'ont pas de talents, ou du moins encore moins pour la bidouilles d'images que le reste 
> 
> :drapeauvendéen:


Ce que tu es nul.  ::trollface::

----------


## Naity

J'ai des tonnes d'idées mais pas nécessairement le temps de les réaliser....

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'ai des tonnes d'idées mais pas nécessairement le temps de les réaliser....


Les orga ont des tonnes de cadeaux à t'envoyer, mais pas nécessairement le temps de les poster...

----------


## Dis Camion

Bon voilà ma modeste contribution, avec finition à la main s'il vous plaît.

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/07ee1b7...270749d5c3.jpg

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est ça, qu'on veut voir, mes louloux...   :^_^:

----------


## historicair

Et si on se tentait un triple crossover ?

----------


## sissi



----------


## Naity

Le jeux qui va révolutionner l'insustrie arrive:



C'est du paint  ::love::

----------


## Diwydiant

Pas mal du tout   ::o:

----------


## Naity

> Les orga ont des tonnes de cadeaux à t'envoyer, mais pas nécessairement le temps de les poster...


Ils peuvent se bouger un peu aussi!  ::P: 

Un petit second pour la route:

----------


## Dis Camion

Allez, encore une :



http://tof.canardpc.com/show/4de119c...132d7ad3d.html

----------


## Argha

Améliorations en cours.

----------


## MrVengeance

Je tente ma chance. Je suis au max de ma créativité aujourd'hui.

----------


## cosmicsoap

Désolé...
 ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

Pour un paint de plus...

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Un petit HS et un crossover incestueux pour ma part  ::):

----------


## sissi

> Pour un paint de plus...
> 
> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d80co7c.png


 ::love::

----------


## Diwydiant

"Kant Vs Zombie"   :^_^: 

Et Naity fait une nouvelle fois preuve de talent !   ::wub::

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

^^
Un p'tit dernier pour la route

----------


## Diwydiant

Vous êtes vraiment géniaux   ::o:

----------


## Flad

Attention : ceci est un teaser de ouf.

J'en prépare un bien crade, très mal fait mais qui me fait rire.
Ce sera surement ma seule proposition pour le jeu mais elle me fait rire comme un gogol que je suis.

---------- Post added at 21h14 ---------- Previous post was at 20h53 ----------

Et voilà (j'avais prévenu) :

----------


## MrVengeance

Une deuxième pour la route.

----------


## Yayouw



----------


## MegABiloU

Désolé

----------


## rOut

CC CV

----------


## Cyth

Bon dans ce cas je remet les 2 que j'ai fait avant le début du concours et je pars chercher l'inspiration pour la suite (en plus je vois que les jeux à base de canards sont déjà très squattés  ::ninja:: ):

----------


## Naity

> Un petit HS et un crossover incestueux pour ma part 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/61a...adcc25bf42.jpg


J'adore  ::love:: 

Ca m'a donne des idees de HS coup  ::):  







 ::): 

---------- Post added at 06h31 ---------- Previous post was at 06h21 ----------

Une idee supplementaire realisee en vitesse:

----------


## sissi

Vu qu'il faut poster ici...

----------


## Naity

Y'a un critere de preselection quand a l'ajout (ou non) des participations sur le tumblr du concours?

Je demande car de mes 3 participations paint, seule une (la plus recente) semble avoir ete ajoutee, et je me demandais si les deux autres avaient ete oubliees ou filtreeas car qualitativement trop faibe / hors charte / autre...  ::ninja::

----------


## Impossiburu

Repost du topic de création photo :

----------


## KebabJeanMichel

*Update 14h05: Nouvelle version*

Ça tombe bien : j'avais un concept d'émission / rubrique intitulé “Forbidden Crossovers” (véridique). J'en ai des tas en stock.



Spoiler Alert! 


Destruction Derby

 x 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kirby

 = …



Cliquez pour la version taille réelle.

----------


## L0ur5

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c25a13e...09f14eb847.jpg
> 
> Cliquez pour la version taille réelle.


 ::lol::

----------


## Diwydiant

Oh purée, cette page   ::XD:: 





> Y'a un critere de preselection quand a l'ajout (ou non) des participations sur le tumblr du concours?
> 
> Je demande car de mes 3 participations paint, seule une (la plus recente) semble avoir ete ajoutee, et je me demandais si les deux autres avaient ete oubliees ou filtreeas car qualitativement trop faibe / hors charte / autre...


Il n'y a pas (à mon avis) de critères de selection pour le Tumblr : Ianou en est en charge, et doit faire avec son faible accès Internet, pour le moment... Mais ici, entre nous, toutes les propositions seront prises en compte   :;):

----------


## Naity

> Il n'y a pas (à mon avis) de critères de selection pour le Tumblr : Ianou en est en charge, et doit faire avec son faible accès Internet, pour le moment... Mais ici, entre nous, toutes les propositions seront prises en compte


Ca marche. C'était juste un moyen de me faire la pub en cas d'oubli ou de me justifier si le crossover n'était pas assez évident (les 2 premieres faisant références a des titres assez obscurs)

Pour compenser, un autre petit paint issu des rêves humides d'un otaku yaoi

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

> J'adore


^^ Merci
J'aime beaucoup ton "thomas was alone in the dark"  :;):

----------


## Naity

> ^^ Merci
> J'aime beaucoup ton "thomas was alone in the dark"


Merci  ::):  . Je t'explique pas le temps que ca m'a pris de le faire  ::P:

----------


## Cyth

Après les Canard PC Tales et Duck Tales of Xillia de mes confrères palmés voici Darkwing Duck Hunt:


Et Blazblue Chrono Trigger:

----------


## quikkk



----------


## FrousT

Désolé  :Emo:

----------


## Cyth

Spécial jeux d'horreur:

----------


## Diwydiant

Encore, encore...

----------


## Naity

> Encore, encore...
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/196678popcorn2.gif


C'est pas parceque t'es vert que tu ne peux pas participer. Lá on a surtout l'impression que tu flood. Ca me donne des envies de ressortir des dessins existants pour les rendre encore plus meurtriers  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3b0e16c...0c54e9f25a.jpg
> 
> Désolé


Il y a du génie en toi  ::wub::

----------


## KebabJeanMichel

Comme promis, j'ai updaté mon Destruction Kirby (je vous met juste le lien pour pas flooder).

Au suivant !

----------


## Cyth



----------


## Naity

Rendons hommage aux grands jeux de notre époque:

----------


## purEcontact

Puisque je suis pas bien malin et que je sais pas dans quel topac faut poster, je post dans les deux  ::ninja::

----------


## Cyth



----------


## Naity

Un dernier paint avant de partir:

----------


## KebabJeanMichel

Oh pas mal l'idée du Duke Nukem Forever x No One Lives Forever

----------


## Naity

> Oh pas mal l'idée du Duke Nukem Forever x No One Lives Forever


Merci  ::):

----------


## noors

En exclu la nouvelle version de brutal doom

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare



----------


## MrVengeance



----------


## Diwydiant

On dirait du Happy Tree Friends   :^_^:

----------


## MrVengeance

> On dirait du Happy Tree Friends


Effectivement je n'avais pas remarqué (j'avais même oublié ce DA)

----------


## raaaahman

Bon, j'en suis pas très fier, mais ça m'a pris des plombes, alors je le partage:

----------


## Naity

Bon, une idée de plus...

----------


## Argha

Objection !

----------


## Naity

> Objection !


Plait-il? Un avis d'expert?

----------


## Argha

Il manque des références à certains spécialistes des tempêtes de caca. : parebouze :

----------


## Naity

Je ne suis pas expert, il me faut les références concrètes desdites références concrète. Bref, il me faut un conseil d'expert (et probablement 4 jours pour digerer ses informations)

----------


## EpicFail

> Bon, j'en suis pas très fier, mais ça m'a pris des plombes, alors je le partage:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d71...165b6a3f68.jpg


Du grand art.  ::wub::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Il manque des références à certains spécialistes des tempêtes de caca. : parebouze :


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=7560388

----------


## Argha



----------


## EpicFail

*protip*

Si vous portez un casque, baissé le son avant d'ouvrir le lien de Mr Ianou.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> *protip*
> 
> Si vous portez un casque, baissé le son avant d'ouvrir le lien de Mr Ianou.


Doit y avoir une couille dans tes réglages audio EpicFail. Il est du même niveau que tous mes autres source de son.

----------


## EpicFail

Peut-être. Je m'en occuperais plus tard. En même temps j'étais en train d'écouter à fond les ballons une BO avant d'ouvrir ton lien.

Bobo.  :Emo:

----------


## Harald

Voilà ma modeste contribution  ::):

----------


## Crillus

Pouet !

Bon c'est fait en quelques minutes mais je me suis bien amusé ^^

711d4cf2-8706-4102-ad2e-e4e47fafcd36.jpg

----------


## Cyth



----------


## Diwydiant

Classe, le Payday   ::o:

----------


## ian0delond



----------


## Mr Ianou

ian tu as le droit de corriger...

---------- Post added at 21h49 ---------- Previous post was at 21h48 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2ae...a134ecf067.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9b3...f3840b6cc8.jpg


C'est du Tim Schafer avant l'heure pour DF-9

----------


## Cyth

> http://www.zupimages.net/up/14/39/yar3.jpg


Ah j'ai hésité à la faire celle là (mais la flemme l'avait emporté  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## KebabJeanMichel

Petit hors sujet (encore que…) rapide du vendredi soir, histoire de bien commencer le week-end :


Spoiler Alert! 


Angry Birds

 x 

Spoiler Alert! 


Actualité géopolitique

 = …




Cliquez pour la version taille réelle.



Spoiler Alert! 


Avant que la police de la bonne pensée ne me tombe dessus, oui, je sais que Shakeel Ahmad Bhat aka “Islamic Rage Boy” n'est pas arabe mais indien, mais il est devenu un meme Internet super drôle et il se prête très bien à un jeu de mots débile comme celui-là, alors voilà. Deal with it.

----------


## EpicFail

Humour noir. Pas la peine d'expliquer, c'est horriblement suggestif.  ::ninja::

----------


## KebabJeanMichel

> Humour noir. Pas la peine d'expliquer, c'est horriblement suggestif.


C'est à dire que ces derniers temps, ça devient très compliqué de faire des blagues à base d'humour drôle sur les Intertubes sans être pris à partie…

Mais bref, je disgresse.
Fin de la parenthèse.

----------


## EpicFail

Bas, perso j'ai éclaté de rire. Mais bon, faudra peut-être s'attendre à moins de retenu par certain.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le problème KebabJeanMichel  , c'est que je ne te connais pas assez pour savoir si c'est du lard ou du cochon.

----------


## EpicFail

Donc si on est pas raciste/con/idiot on à le droit, et pas dans le cas contraire. Bon à savoir. :con:  ::ninja::  :con:

Bof. A part ça, c'est plutôt un détournement de couverture qu'un cross-cover. Ce serait dommage d'en faire tout un plat.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9b3...f3840b6cc8.jpg


Rooo nooooon, j'y avait trop pensé au Payday of the tentacle ! :grandsespritstoussa:
Sinon voila ma participation du jour  :;):

----------


## Flad

C'est moi où le tumblr est pas du tout à jour ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il le sera ce soir.

----------


## Cyth

On va en rajouter un peu alors.


D'abord en dédicace à Wid:




Et un autre en 2 versions:

----------


## Diwydiant

> On va en rajouter un peu alors.
> 
> 
> D'abord en dédicace à Wid:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/adf...5c50210169.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Et un autre en 2 versions:
> ...


 ::wub::

----------


## Argha

Mais heu arrêtez de faire des trucs mieux que le mien, je veux gagner aussi.

----------


## Cyth

Pour moi le meilleur jeu de mot c'est MrGr33N qui l'a fait:



>

----------


## ian0delond

> ian tu as le droit de corriger...[COLOR="Silver"]




Content ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Le problème KebabJeanMichel  , c'est que je ne te connais pas assez pour savoir si c'est du *lard ou du cochon*.


Je trouve cette réponse absolument pas halal  ::trollface:: .

----------


## ian0delond

Merci de baisser le Gamma de votre écran.




> http://www.zupimages.net/up/14/39/llak.png
> 
> Content ?


Oups j'ai oublié un "S"  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Personne ne l'a déjà faite ? :

Super Wasteland

Super Wasteland 2




> Continue comme ça et je fais un crosscover Wasteland 2 / Fallout 3
> :implosionduforum: :banhammerdeboulon: :57morts:

----------


## ian0delond

Admirez les étincelles.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Personne ne l'a déjà faite ? :
> 
> Super Wasteland
> 
> Super Wasteland 2
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/478...3946677f48.jpg


Magnifique.

----------


## ian0delond

Et mes étincelles on s'en fiche  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Pour faire plaisir à Diwy (ou soudoyer le jury  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Yank31

Putain mais c'était mon idééééééeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Diwydiant

La tronche du lapin, en bas, est priceless   :^_^: 

Et je suis épaté par la version 2.0 du WasteOut de PurEcontact   ::o:

----------


## Yank31

Putain de paint  :tired:

----------


## ian0delond

Moi aussi je peux faire un crossover Fallout Wasteland si c'est ce qu'il faut pour être remarqué.

----------


## Diwydiant

::happy2::

----------


## Cyth

Si faut vraiment faire du Crosscover à base de Wasteland pour être tendance:

----------


## Higgins

Y' a du bon!
Perso, je trouve que Euro Truck Universalis est le top, mais j'ai dû trop lire un certain magajine.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Top ? Mais moins top qu'euro truck simularmageddon :


SIMULARMAGEDDON gros !

----------


## Diwydiant

Il faut un mod comme ça   ::o:

----------


## MrGr33N

Et je relance de 2 !  ::lol:: 





Et les autres postées sur le topic du tout où rien :

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d32c3ab...bd9097e804.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/682f382...249bc38830.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/364383b...d1232692f2.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d5b08e1...bdf419a679.jpg

----------


## ian0delond

quoi  ::o:  Les trucs eurotruck simulators sont aussi hype  ::o: 

Vite opportunisme !

----------


## purEcontact

Je rappel qu'on parle de l'implosion du forum, du banhammer de boulon et de 57 morts, je serais vous, j'hésiterais avant de faire des crosscover sur fallout / wasteland  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MrGr33N

> Je rappel qu'on parle de l'implosion du forum, du banhammer de boulon et de 57 morts, je serais vous, j'hésiterais avant de faire des crosscover sur fallout / wasteland .


Voilà, mettez au moins un jeu moisi parmi les deux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ralgamaziel

Mon 1er post sur ce forum, quelle émotion  :Emo: 
Remerciez MrGr33n qui a eu le bon goût de me présenter ce topic  ::siffle::

----------


## KebabJeanMichel

Han énorme MrGr33n



Spoiler Alert! 


Grand Theft Auto

 x 

Spoiler Alert! 


Puyo Puyo

 = …

----------


## Mr Ianou

Whoua !

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Dans le genre crossover improbable, on pourrait imaginer un mélange entre final fantasy et l'univers de disney  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Dans le genre crossover improbable, on pourrait imaginer un mélange entre final fantasy et l'univers de disney 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ab7...9bc07517e3.jpg



Bof, les deux univers sont aussi niais l'un que l'autre, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

> Un dernier paint avant de partir:
> 
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ll-d80gjkx.png


Pour  tes chefs d’œuvre sous paint, je dis Monsieur!
Bravo aux autre aussi, certains m'ont fait rire à gorge déployée.

----------


## M0zArT

Un thème d'actualité avec ce nouvel iBend 6 !  ::P: 
Watch_Jobs



Cliquable of course !

----------


## Diwydiant

Joli...

----------


## M0zArT

Vincent McDoom 3

----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## Yank31

Oh... 

putain...


Edit : je crois que je suis fatigué, la combinaison du pseudo "Mozart", son icône, l'austérité de la présentation de son chef d'oeuvre et le gif juste en dessous... ça fait 5 minutes que je me marre tout seul dans l'appart.

----------


## Flad

Bon mes doigts sont pas avec moi ce soir du coup je balance l'idée et GG à celui qui la met en œuvre : Luigi's Mansion X Playboy The Mansion

----------


## purEcontact

> Luigi's Mansion X Playboy The Mansion

----------


## Flad

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/dfb4758...a6bb7e308f.jpg


J'imaginais pas ça comme ça mais  ::lol::

----------


## purEcontact

Dis nous tout (meme si je le ferais pas) !

J'en suis réduit à piquer les idées des autres  ::ninja:: .

----------


## M0zArT

Duke Lebowski  :B): 



Cliquable

----------


## Mr Ianou

Voila petit remonté du le tumblr j’espère que cette nouvelle présentation vous a  plus.

----------


## Naity

> Pour  tes chefs d’œuvre sous paint, je dis Monsieur!
> Bravo aux autre aussi, certains m'ont fait rire à gorge déployée.


C'est trop gentiiiiiiiiiiiil! Merci merci. Faut qu'on soit trop copinous tous les deux. Et pour etre coupinous, il nous faut des fleurs et des UNICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCORNS!

un jeu x un autre jeu = 



---------- Post added at 02h31 ---------- Previous post was at 02h18 ----------




> Voila petit remonté dur le tumblr j’espère que cette nouvelle présentation vous as plus.


C'est vachement cool le cote un post / une image  ::):  

Par contre, l'absence de certains paint es-telle colontaire et va-t-elle me penaliser pour la suite? :trollfce:

---------- Post added at 02h42 ---------- Previous post was at 02h31 ----------

Et quitte a flooder floodons bien, la recapepete des participations de Moi (je) Meme:

= LES PAINTS =

*Space Quest* x *Communist Mutants from Space* =
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ll-d80bv2c.png

*Murasaki Baby* x *Rose Girly Baby Dog* =
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d80c14o.png

*The Hunt for Red October* x *Oktoberfest Manager* =
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d80co7c.png

*Naruto Shippuden Ninja Storm 3* x *Chippendale* =
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d80fvwj.png

*Duke Nukem Forever* x *No one lives forever* =
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ll-d80gjkx.png

*Rainbow Six* x *Robot Unicorn Attack* =
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ll-d810uft.png

= LES PRESQUES PAINT =

*Thomas was alone* x *Alone in the dark 2* = 
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/00b2d16...a3d2208fee.jpg

*Heroes of the storm* x *CPC* =
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f1d161c...9f1fa6bb66.jpg

=LES PAS PAINT =

*Counter Strike* x *Kant* =
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a7c4ead...dd4b985342.jpg

*Spec Ops The Line* x *Celine* =
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/348ceca...d5c83e280f.jpg

*Afraid Of Monters* x *Freud* =
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/85a5315...6ac924c06f.jpg

*Battlefield bad company 2* x *Bad Rats* =
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/dcfac38...eb1011ebf6.jpg

----------


## purEcontact

J'avoue que super désolé et super désolé 2, ça correspond bien à l'idée (pour ça que j'avais mis les liens et pas les images  ::ninja:: ).

Je suis jaloux du skill sous paint, t'utilises quoi ? Juste la souris ?

----------


## Flad

> Dis nous tout (meme si je le ferais pas) !
> 
> J'en suis réduit à piquer les idées des autres .


En fait j'aurai : 
- soit détouré Luigi avec son aspiro fantôme à la main et incruster sur la jaquette du jeu playboy pour faire comme s'il aspirait les tenus des demoiselles (qui sont en sous-vêtement du coup)
- soit détouré les nénettes et incruster dans les images de Luigi's mansion (toujours avec Luigi et son gros aspi).
Mais ta version m'a bien fait rire ;-)

----------


## Naity

> Je suis jaloux du skill sous paint, t'utilises quoi ? Juste la souris ?


Ouais, juste une souris. Apres c'est aussi beaucoup de coloriage / reproduction. Typiquement je prend une photo et je barbouille par dessus a la souris. Dans quelques tres rare cas, je prépare l'image a barbouiller sous toshop avant (par exemple pour la licorne, j'ai fait un truc (thresold je crois) sous toshop pou aplatir le dégrader le couleur après l'avoir passée en nuance de gris. Histoire de me faciliter la tache lors du passage en vert). Dés fois je réutilise ce qui est présent (logo PS, logo Red Storm qui sont juste dessinés par dessus) et des fois le je refait (le logo rebellion m'a beaucoup fait pensé à celui du parti politique Solidarnosc, du coup je l'ai effacé et ai dessiné l'autre à la place)

La plupart du temps je reste sous paint uniquement.

----------


## Yank31

> Typiquement je prend une photo et je barbouille par dessus a la souris. Dans quelques tres rare cas, je prépare l'image a barbouiller sous toshop

----------


## ERISS

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/41...=1#post2901611
edit: Ok ça compte pas, c'est l'inverse: une affiche de flim (crossovée avec un jeu).

----------


## totalfina2b

Je rajoute ma pierre à l'édifice:

----------


## Cyth

> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/41...=1#post2901611
> edit: Ok ça compte pas, c'est l'inverse: une affiche de flim (crossovée avec un jeu).


On va dire que t'as 2 concours de retard  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Naity

Nouvelle idée:

----------


## Diwydiant

Magique.

----------


## Raaaaaaaah



----------


## raaaahman

Je m'éclate bien avec vos covers les canards!  :^_^: 

J'en ai refait une sur le même thème:



C'est un peu mieux réussi cette fois. Mais ça a été beaucoup plus long.

----------


## Diwydiant

Très joli   ::wub:: 

Vous êtes en feu, les gars, c'est génial   ::lol::

----------


## Naity

> Vous êtes en feu, les gars, c'est génial


Mouais... Faut faire gaffe quand même car


---------- Post added at 11h35 ---------- Previous post was at 10h37 ----------



Spoiler Alert! 


E.Y.E.

 x 

Spoiler Alert! 


Devin Townsend

 =

----------


## Naity

un autre:

----------


## EpicFail

> Je m'éclate bien avec vos covers les canards! 
> 
> J'en ai refait une sur le même thème:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d22ab99...cc3823ba86.jpg
> 
> C'est un peu mieux réussi cette fois. Mais ça a été beaucoup plus long.


Classe.  :Cigare:

----------


## purEcontact

::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

::o: 

Magnifique... Premier prix, on clôture les inscriptions !!!

 ::wub:: 

Wait...

 :tired: 


Blague à part, c'est un 

Spoiler Alert! 


véritable 

DLC qui me donnerait presque envie d'acheter PayDay 2   :Bave:

----------


## historicair

Parce qu'il est immortel

----------


## ian0delond



----------


## Yank31

:^_^:  

J'aurais bien vu "Farmacry", tant qu'à y aller !

----------


## purEcontact

Ca manque d'un "simulator" pour bien rentrer dans le crosscover  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 00h34 ---------- Previous post was at 23h56 ----------

Allez hop, un autre dlc :


Edit avec une version qui se respecte un peu plus.

----------


## Raaaaaaaah



----------


## trex

En toute logique.  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

Je trouve que les combo "GTA + autre jeu" sont vraiment sympa   ::wub:: 

Et le Derrick Dangerous est parfait   :^_^:

----------


## Naity

Y'a toujours pas de date de fin?

----------


## Raaaaaaaah

> Je trouve que les combo "GTA + autre jeu" sont vraiment sympa  
> 
> Et le Derrick Dangerous est parfait


Et moi, mon fion? Je m'insurge! 

Je passe une heure sur un logiciel tout pourrave (sans calques, sans... sans rien en fait) à mélanger la pire jaquette de l'histoire du jeux-vidéo avec les deux plus belles gueules du paysage politique et personne pour m'encourager. ::'(: 
Vous croyez que c'est facile de passer une heure avec Larcher et Raffarin sous Paint-X?

Je suis un génie, je vais gagner, vous êtes jaloux. :B): 

Trêve de trêve je suis magnanime et je partage gracieusement ce Tumblr que tout le monde doit déjà connaître: http://jvmoche.tumblr.com/

----------


## Diwydiant

> Y'a toujours pas de date de fin?


Oyez, oyez...




Au vu de l'engouement généré, le concours de crosscover est ouvert jusqu'au 20 Octobre. N'hésitez pas à proposer d'autres formats que le montage photo, vous maximiserez ainsi vous chances de gagner un des magnifiques lots mis en jeu...

----------


## Naity

> N'hésitez pas à proposer d'autres formats que le montage photo, vous maximiserez ainsi vous chances de gagner un des magnifiques lots mis en jeu...

----------


## Naity

Rated W for Warrior:

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/dbde02f...979fb55a1f.jpg


 ::wub::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Nouvelle idée: comte_strike_source_by_naity


Monsieur.

----------


## MegABiloU

Je sais que c'est peut être Hors concours mais voila !

----------


## M0zArT

Les Sim(s)

----------


## Cyth

Old  :ouaiouai: .

----------


## M0zArT

Non, c'est le 4, tu sais pas lire ?  :tired:

----------


## Cyth

C'est sous copyright Diwy les combinaisons Sim et Sims  ::ninja:: .

----------


## KebabJeanMichel

Bon arrêtez tout : je crois que même SEGA s'y met.
Là, ils ont gagné le concours.



Spoiler Alert! 


Sonic

 x 

Spoiler Alert! 


Hello Kitty

 = …



Complètement improbable mais tout à fait authentique : https://twitter.com/sonic_hedgehog/s...96193628618752

Je vous invite par ailleurs à signer la pétition pour le droit de laisser mourir Sonic dans la dignité.  ::cry::

----------


## Cyth

Fallait l'appeler Sonikitty pour remporter le jackpot  ::P: .

----------


## Fredk

Allez pour la route...

----------


## Diwydiant

Joli   ::o:

----------


## Okxyd

Je ne sais pas comment vous allez faire pour désigner un gagnant, vous êtes fous.

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est notre croix, notre fardeau...

 :Emo:

----------


## Cyth

C'est sûr qu'en autorisant les délires autres que le postulat initial "croiser 2 cover de jeux" ça va pas aider  ::P: .

----------


## Naity

> C'est sûr qu'en autorisant les délires autres que le postulat initial "croiser 2 cover de jeux" ça va pas aider .


D'ailleurs c' est authirise ou ils ne compyeront pas?

----------


## Diwydiant

Faut voir si la qualité et l'originalité sont présentes... Mais il faut tout de même eviter d'être trop HS   :;):

----------


## historicair

Là, je peux pas être plus en plein dans le sujet :-)

----------


## Naity

> Faut voir si la qualité et l'originalité sont présentes... Mais il faut tout de même eviter d'être trop HS


Ok. J'avais une serie en tete sur le theme " fromage et jeux" pour accompagner comte strike que je pensais realiser une fois retrouve mon ordi. Je vais ptet me consacrer sur des realisations plus dans les clous du coup  :;):

----------


## Swiier

> Ok. J'avais une serie en tete sur le theme " fromage et jeux" pour accompagner comte strike que je pensais realiser une fois retrouve mon ordi.


Pour une des images, je t'ai peut être pris de vitesse

L'ombre du Mont D'or.jpg

Alf Life.jpg

Watch Dogs je dresse mon chien.jpg

Wasteland x Borderlands.jpg

Ryse.jpg

Ce sont des miniatures, pour voir les images en grand il faut cliquer dessus (j'ai pas trouver comment faire en sorte que les images soient pas en miniature)

----------


## Naity

> Pour une des images, je t'ai peut être pris de vitesse


Ahah, bein joue :D 

Mais j'en ai d'autres  :;): 

---------- Post added at 22h12 ---------- Previous post was at 20h45 ----------

Par exemple (rated Y for Yaute)

----------


## Naity

Un autre rated S for Savoie:



J'ai d'autres idees formageres, on verra  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

Ça peut etre une idée pour un prochain concours, ça   ::o: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Naity

> Ça peut etre une idée pour un prochain concours, ça


Alors un p'tit dernier parceque je l'avais commencé, je garde les autres idées au chaud!

----------


## Dark Fread

Bon, c'est plus roue libre que crossover mais j'y travaille.

----------


## Naity

Le journey across dunes est magique  ::):

----------


## Fredk

Bon je dérape aussi.
Un monde de truands...


J'espère que cela n'a pas déjà été fait.

----------


## ian0delond



----------


## Naity

Un  montage photo rapidos plus dans l'esprit du concours réalisé pendant la pause café:

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Naity

le "game for kevins" de Silent Ville est  ::love::

----------


## Dark Fread

Bon avec vos conneries j'ai rien foutu de l'après-midi moi.

----------


## M0zArT

Duckhunt putain  ::XD::

----------


## Diwydiant

Très bon, le DuckHunt   ::wub::

----------


## Frypolar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/706...ffca16f13c.jpg


 ::wub::

----------


## raaaahman

Et ça, ça compte?  ::ninja:: 

Une faite avec amûr:



Dire que je partais sur une blague alacon.


Sinon j'aime beaucoup ce que je vois jusque là. Duuuune !  :Bave:

----------


## Myope

Ma modeste contribution. Le nombre de fois où j'ai lancé Paint se compte sur les doigts d'un manchot.  ::): 



Ca m'a pris 1h30.  :;):

----------


## Impossiburu

Une idée à la con, dans un style inédit.  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Grand Leffe Auto, mention spéciale à la mousse dans la moustache. J'aime beaucoup Zelda Noire. Les bons trucs sont trop nombreux, donc bravo tous.
Et je te tire mon chapeau, Grand Maître Paint.  :;):

----------


## DobbyStereo

> Un autre rated S for Savoie:
> 
> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d81qs85.png
> 
> J'ai d'autres idees formageres, on verra


 Tomme Rider plutot  ::):

----------


## Naity

> Tomme Rider plutot


J'y ai pense. Mais je me suis dit que ca faisait trop "gros sabots" et que le jeu de mot entre raider et rider faisait le petit truc "en plus" sans etre trop evident. Le fait que la tomme soit une moto n'est en tout cas pas un hasard  :;): 

---------- Post added at 09h25 ---------- Previous post was at 09h23 ----------

Impossiburu: Bien joue  ::):  .

T'as vraiment fait ca sous MS paint? Comment tu t'es demerde pour avoir des arrondis aussi parfaits? (Tutre le logo EA) J'ai encore des trucs a apprendre  ::):

----------


## Impossiburu

> T'as vraiment fait ca sous MS paint? Comment tu t'es demerde pour avoir des arrondis aussi parfaits? (Tutre le logo EA) J'ai encore des trucs a apprendre


Nan, j'ai triché. J'ai utilisé Gimp (ce que j'avais d'installé, en fait : la flemme de chercher un équivalent à Paint sur mon système).
Pinceau, pipette et un max de calques (pour peindre ce qui est derrière en dernier ; je me suis rendu compte que l'outil de peinture dispose justement d'un mode "Derrière" qui permet de remplacer uniquement les pixels transparents).
Je n'ai pas fait gaffe avec la pipette, je pense que j'utilise trop de couleurs au final.

C'est marrant de peindre par-dessus des photos. C'est plus simple que de partir d'un fond uni.

Et pour tout dire, j'étais parti sur un photomontage mais j'ai eu du mal à trouver le matériel nécessaire (les photos qui vont bien).

----------


## ian0delond

vous savez qu'il y a un outil pour faire des cercles sur paint ?

----------


## Naity

> vous savez qu'il y a un outil pour faire des cercles sur paint ?


Ouais mais ils sont moches et pas rond et pas raccords avec le floutage des bords exterieurs du pinceau. Bref, ils pourraient ne pas etre la ce serait pareil ^^

----------


## Aouanagaine

Back to the mic




Pour celle-ci je sors un peu du cadre mais ca me faisait marrer alors bon :

----------


## Cyth

> Pour celle-ci je sors un peu du cadre mais ca me faisait marrer alors bon :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5d8...cca9924fc7.jpg




J'ai déjà fait cette vanne pour le concours précédent  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Aouanagaine

Votre honneur, les assertions de Mr. l'Avocat Général sont abusives et calomnieuses. Si, comme en atteste la piece a conviction presentée par mon honorable confrere, les 2 références utilisées pour ces montages informatiques sont effectivement similaires, en aucun cas et a aucun moment dans sa creation, le plaignant n'a délibérément mis en exergue  un rapport quelconque au sang, a l'hemoglobine ou a quelqu'autre fluide corporel que ce soit, préférant baser le ressort comique de sa production sur une traduction burlesque comme c'était alors son devoir en vertu des lois et reglements alors en vigueur.
Mon client a quant a lui malheureusement jugé opportun de susciter une contestable hilarité par le biais de rapprochements grossiers et éculés (Castlevania=vampire=tout plein de sang  /  Vania pocket=éponge pour le sang qui coule de la zezette ). Si cela constitue un crime, c'est contre l'humour, votre honneur, et non contre le plaignant au moyen d'un plagiat dont nous venons de démontrer la vacuité. 
Je demande donc la relaxe pour mon client.

----------


## Fredk

Bon il revient souvent ce personnage et j'espère (encore une fois) que cela n'a pas déjà été fait dans le topic des bidouilleurs d'images.



Un concours débile avec des canards ou comment tuer sa productivité...

A merde j'ai encore une idée...

----------


## Swiier

> Bon, c'est plus roue libre que crossover mais j'y travaille. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2d7...9aba73ffd7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/706...ffca16f13c.jpg


J'en ai une autre basé sur Cthulhu



Par contre, ton "a journey across the Dunes" est magnifique

J'ai un truc basé sur le dernier alien, mais le jeu fait moins peur que mon image pour le concours 


Et j'ai fait un truc avec portal (j'ai cherché des jeux avec le mot portal dedans, il y en a pas 10 000)


P.S.
J'ai trouvé comment faire pour poster des images pas en miniature, je ne me rappelais plus du site tof.canardpc ^^" J'éditerais surement mon premier post afin d'agrandir les images

----------


## Cyth

> Bon il revient souvent ce personnage et j'espère (encore une fois) que cela n'a pas déjà été fait dans le topic des bidouilleurs d'images.


Y a juste eu un Kant VS Zombies il me semble.

----------


## raaaahman

Kant Air Strike aussi. ^^

J'aime bien ton world of kants, les détails sont très amusants (notamment le logo).

----------


## ian0delond

Bac+2 les amiches.

----------


## purEcontact

Ça part dans tout sauf du crosscover  ::P: .

----------


## Naity

Tu voulais de l'originalité? Multi crossover:

Super Mario (nes) x Docteur Mario x Ghost in the Sheet (pc) x Google Doc =

----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## Naity

> http://i.imgur.com/f5FHwqJ.gif


Dommage que tu sois parti frère #lours, il y en a une tétrachiée sur notre doc privé  :;):

----------


## Cyth

> Ça part dans tout sauf du crosscover .


Prochain concours: Philosovidéo  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Fredk

> Tu voulais de l'originalité? Multi crossover:
> 
> Super Mario (nes) x Docteur Mario x Ghost in the Sheet (pc) x Google Doc =
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/af5fd9a...189338d8d7.jpg


Woaw l'utilisation du tableur !  ::o:

----------


## Naity

> Woaw l'utilisation du tableur !


Merci  ::):  

Si tu veux voir les lignes qui précedent la participation, ca se passe par là  :;): 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...=1#post8230534

----------


## Okxyd

> Bac+2 les amiches.
> http://www.zupimages.net/up/14/41/p3af.png


Oh bordel  ::XD:: .

----------


## Aouanagaine

Roooh le Mario et tout le reste avec le tableur moi je dis balaise! Super bonne idee je trouve

----------


## raaaahman

Je me suis essayé à la technique Naity. C'est marrant à faire.

----------


## Naity

Joli. J'aprouve!  ::):  

Et je confirme, je trouva ca rigolo et super ludique a faire  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

Hop, je relance le topic de deux hors-sujets:





Le premier est basique et sûrement déjà fait mais j'y ai mis du coeur. Le second est torché mais ça m'a fait marrer alors je partage.

----------


## Diwydiant

"A class with nothing to lose"   :^_^:

----------


## Naity

Touche finale a une autre idée commencée pendant la pause midi:

----------


## Naity

Et un ptit supplemetaire (potentiellement moins classe) pour le fun:

The Great Gianna Sisters x Gianna Michael = The great Gianna Michaels Sisters (*NSFW!*)
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4ea7950...8faea86d57.jpg

----------


## Diwydiant

Le Incredipède est vraiment très bon... Tout comme l'autre, mais pour d'autres... raisons...

 ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Et un ptit supplemetaire (potentiellement moins classe) pour le fun:
> 
> The Great Gianna Sisters x Gianna Michael = The great Gianna Michaels Sisters (*NSFW!*)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4ea7950...8faea86d57.jpg


MDR et j'aurai bien vu une modif' du graffiti en remplaçant brothers par Brazzers ^^

----------


## raaaahman

Featuring Ezio Lapinore:



Oui bon ça a été déjà fait, mais ça c'est ma version!

Hihi Incredipede!  :^_^:

----------


## Yank31

Très fort la qualité  ::o:

----------


## Naity

Salut la compagnie,

Je suis sur de ne pas etre beaucoup present sur le forum d'ici au 20. De fait, je ne pense pas soumettre plue de participations. Dans l'optique de premettre aux orgas de me declarer plus facilement vainqueur, je vous repost la liste de mes participation  :;): 

*Jeux Videos x Jeux Videos*

*The Hunt For Red Oktoberfest Manager*
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d80co7c.png
[Paint | The Hunt for Red October _(SNES, 1990)_ x Oktoberfest Manager _(PC, 2012)_]

*Duke Nukem Lives Forever*
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ll-d80gjkx.png
[Paint | No One Lives Forever _(PC, 2000)_ x Duke Nukem Forever _(PC, 2011)_]

*Rainbow Unicorn Attack Six*
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ll-d810uft.png
[Paint | Rainbpw Six_(PS1, 2000)_ x Robot Unicorn Attack _(Android, 2010)_]

*Communists Mutants from Space Quest*
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ll-d80bv2c.png
[Paint | Communists Mutants From Space _(Atari 2600, 1982)_ x Space Quest: The Sarien Encounter _(DOS, 1986)_]

*The Incredipede Adventures ov Van Helsing*
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d82oc7x.png
[Paint | The Incredibles Adventures of Van Helsing _(PC, 2013)_ x Incredipede _(PC, 2013)_]

*Murasaki Baby Dog*
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d80c14o.png
[Paint | Baby Dog Girly Rose _(PC, 2006)_ x Murasaki Baby _(PS Vita, 2014)_]

*Thomas was Alone in the Dark*
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/00b2d16...a3d2208fee.jpg
[Hybride (Paint + Photos)| Alont in the dark 2 _(PC, 1993)_ x Thomas was alone _(PC, 2013)_]

*Gods Will Be Watching*
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4b75540...76b440efae.jpg
[Photomontage | Gods Will Be Watching _(PC, 2014)_ x Gods _(DOS, 1994)_]

*Battlefield Bad Rats Company 2*
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/dcfac38...eb1011ebf6.jpg
[Photomontage | Battlefiels Bad Company 2_(PC, 2010)_ x Bad Rats _(PC, 2009)_]

*Super Google Doc Mario and The Ghost in the Spreadsheet*
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/af5fd9a...189338d8d7.jpg
[Tableur Google Doc | Super Mario Bros _(NES, 1987)_ x Dr Mario 64 _(Nintendo 64, 2001)_ x The Ghost in the Sheet _(PC, 2007)_ x Google Doc Spreadsheet]


*Hors Sujet: Jeux Videos x Fromage*

*Comte Strike Source*
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ll-d81389m.png
[Paint | Counter Strike Source _(PC, 2004)_ x Comte]

*Tomme Raider*
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d81qs85.png
[Paint | Tomb Raider Legend _(Gamecube, 2006)_ x Tomme de Savoie]

*Abondance Dance Revolution*
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d81q7oq.png
[Paint | Dance Dance Revolution _(Playstation, 1998)_ x Abondance]

*The Land Beaufort Time*
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d81suh2.png
[Paint | The Land Before Time _(Gameboy Color, 2001)_ x Beaufort]


*Hors Sujet: Jeux Videos x Personnalites*

*Spec Ops Celine*
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/348ceca...d5c83e280f.jpg
[Photomontage | Spec Ops The Line_(PC, 2012)_ x  Louis Ferdinand Celine]

*Kan Air Strike*
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a7c4ead...dd4b985342.jpg
[Photomontage | Counter Strike Condition Zero _(PC, 2004)_ x Emmanuel Kant]

*E.Y.E. Devin Cybermancy*
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/297f4b8...1705c04e61.jpg
[Photomontage | E.Y.E. Divine Cybermancy_(PC, 2011)_ x  Devin Townsend]

*A Freud of Monsters*
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/85a5315...6ac924c06f.jpg
[Photomontage | Afraid of Monsters_(PC, 2006)_ x  Sigmund Freud]

*The Great Ginanna Michaels Sisters* (nsfw)
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4ea7950...8faea86d57.jpg
[Photomontage | The Great Ginanna Sisters _(Commodore 64, 1987)_ x  Gianna Michael]


*Hors Sujet: Jeux Videos x Autres*

*Manowarcraft III: King of Metal on the Forzen Throne*
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d81b0d1.png
[Paint | Warcraft III Frozen Throne_(PC, 2003)_ x Manowar]

*Naruto Chippendale*
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ll-d80fvwj.png
[Paint | Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3_(PS3, 2013)_ x  Chippendales]

*Soldier of la Roue de la Fortune*
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ll-d816sxv.png
[Paint | Soldier of Fortune _(Dreamcast, 2001)_ x La Roue de la fortune]

*Canard PC Heroes of the Shitstorm*
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f1d161c...9f1fa6bb66.jpg
[Hybride (Paint + Photos) | Heroes of the Storm_(PC, 2015)_ x Canard PC (Couly certified)]

 :;):

----------


## Vanloque

::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Cyth

Moi aussi je peux jouer à ce petit jeu  ::ninja:: , dans le désordre:


```
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c8dd3db...1f42604085.jpg   Elite X Elite Beat Agents
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7d2375c...275783f0dd.jpg   Demon's Souls X Soul Bubbles
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/94f3b7f...d03f28fe13.jpg   Darkwing Duck X Duck Hunt
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2aee4cf...a134ecf067.jpg   Call of Duty Ghosts X Ghost Trick
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/571b480...916e95a5a5.jpg   Blazblue Calamity Trigger X Chrono Trigger
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9b3b0ae...f3840b6cc8.jpg   Payday X Day of the Tentacle
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/943e24c...61e53ef71b.jpg   Resident Evil X Evil Genius
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4d51f84...7cc4372021.jpg   Fire Emblem X Fire Pro Wrestling
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8ff74c5...2076fa6fe3.jpg   Red Steel X Steel Diver
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5b39d31...639948fd25.jpg   Burnout Paradise X Paradise   
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/afe10db...2a17061a93.jpg   Speedboat Assassins X Assassin's Creed III
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ed130ff...fe5c957a99.jpg   Pac-Man X Manhunt 2
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/17ffadc...8475bbbb8d.jpg   Bionic Commando X Commandos 2
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9088bb1...a00f1df8bc.jpg   Wasteland X Skylanders
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9ebab2e...8173b2ed1e.jpg   Chu Chu Rocket X The Rocketeer
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9ffa35b...fd0e4c0f54.jpg   Chu Chu Rocket X RocketsRocketsRockets
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/adf3948...5c50210169.jpg   The Ship X Chip'N Dale Rescue Rangers
```

Garanti 100% crosscover  ::P: .

----------


## Naity

> Moi aussi je peux jouer à ce petit jeu , dans le désordre:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Garanti 100% crosscover .


 ::wub::

----------


## purEcontact

En repompant honteusement l'idée de Cacao, je me suis mis le jury dans la poche donc cherchez pas, j'ai déjà préparé le setup "chambre cross benne à ordure" pour l'immersion dans wasteland 2.

----------


## Haraban

On a jusqu’à quand pour participer (si c'est pas déjà clos)? J'ai une petite idée mais comme je n'ai jamais fait de montage, il me faudrait au moins un soir ou deux pour pondre l'engin...

----------


## Diwydiant

On en a discuté, et on vous laisse jusqu'au 28 / 10 pour participer à ce concours   ::): 

Les canards sont des procrastinateurs, et je suis sûr qu'on aura une superbe belle ultime fournée   ::):

----------


## Naity

> On en a discuté, et on vous laisse jusqu'au 28 / 10 pour participer à ce concours  
> 
> Les canards sont des procrastinateurs, et je suis sûr qu'on aura une superbe belle ultime fournée


Ca a ete repousse? Dans ton precedent post c'etait le 20.10.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...=1#post8209871

----------


## Flad

Ca commence à être un peu long en fait. :rabat-joie:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais non, mais non.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare



----------


## Naity

Ahah  ::): 

Mortel le gif!!!

Concernant le concours, j'ai toujours pas compris si il est fini maintenant ou s'il reste une semaine?

----------


## Diwydiant

Aaaaaaaaah, bien joué, Gorth    :^_^: 

Et vous avez encore une semaine pour vous lâcher   :;):

----------


## Naity



----------


## MrVengeance

Petite participation de dernière minute (ça fait bien 2 semaines que j'y pense mais ... la flemme)

----------


## Cyth

Alors, alors, alors ?

----------


## Claroushkyn

Ah je viens de voir ce concours, j'ai fait ces 2 trucs un poil top tard  :^_^: 
Postés ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...=1#post8294700

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon ben voila, c'est fini.

On va se concerter ce week end pour balancer les gagnants à la plèbe des losers.

Après une nuit de sommeil pour ma part.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Bon ben voila, c'est fini.
> 
> On va se concerter ce week end pour balancer les gagnants à la plèbe des losers.
> 
> Après une nuit de sommeil pour ma part.



On ne leur dit pas que le gagnant a été choisi avant même de mettre le concours en place ?  ::huh::

----------


## Naity

> On ne leur dit pas que le gagnant a été choisi avant même de mettre le concours en place ?


Ouais. Ils un peu co(i)ns les canards. Ce concours est un fake. Les geants verts l'ont organises pour detourber les cadeaux. Circulez ya plus rien a voir  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Alors ?

----------


## Naity

> Alors ?


je te propose qu'on fasse un Putsch. On bâillonne diwi et iannou, on les enferment dans une cave (en autriche de préférence, elles sont optimisées pour la captivité d'êtres humains) et on s'accorde la moitié des prix chacuns  ::):

----------


## Cyth

> Alors ?


Faut demander avec plus d'insistance  ::ninja:: :

----------


## Mr Ianou

Alors dans le tas ceux qui ont gagné (mais vous serez plus tard quoi)

Sissi 
KebabJeanMichel
purEcontact 
Naity 
Dark Fread



Spoiler Alert! 


Avec comme surprise : Une 307 à la clé.  :B): 



C'est pas dans l'ordre mais c'est voulu, on contactera les gagnants en PM un peu plus tard surveiller bien votre boite.

----------


## Naity

> Alors dans le tas ceux qui ont gagné (mais vous serez plus tard quoi)
> 
> Sissi 
> KebabJeanMichel
> purEcontact 
> Naity 
> Dark Fread


Tout ca?  ::o: 
Vous etes trop cool les geants verts  ::wub:: 

Si on doit partager les deux tshirts en 5, je met une option sur la manche droite  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Et j'ai acheté Humanoïde pas plus tard que cet après-midi... Coïn-coin-cidence, je m'interroge  ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

'tout cas c'est trop bien!!! En bonus, il y avait deja eu la version "extended" du Super Google Doc Mario... Pour feter la victoire, je vous offre: *Google Doc Mario official exclusive CPC ultimate director's cut!* (cliquez pour voir les pixels plus gros, ouvrez dans un nouvel onglet pour les voir ENCORE plus gros:

----------


## Diwydiant

La vache   ::o:

----------


## Naity

> La vache


Pas con,. la prochainne fois je ferais une vache en tableur. C'est une bonne idée :D. Un tableur ca peut tout faire!  :;): 

---------- Post added at 10h15 ---------- Previous post was at 10h11 ----------

Tu t'étais pas demandé pourquoi Super Google Doc Mario commençait à la ligne 212 du tableur?

----------


## Higgins

Entre les oufs du tableur et les warriors de paint, je trouve qu'on a des artistes bien barrés dans la communauté!

----------


## Naity

> Entre les oufs du tableur et les warriors de paint, je trouve qu'on a des artistes bien barrés dans la communauté!


Investigation: c'est peut être la même personne  :Cigare:

----------


## purEcontact

Je commence à avoir peur.
Il y a 5 noms (dont le mien) mais seulement 4 prix et Cacao parlait du banhammer de boulon pour toute personne sortant un crosscover Wasteland / Fallout.
J'ai peur du prix que je vais avoir  ::ninja::

----------


## Argha

C'est casu les dessins sur tableur.

----------


## Naity

> Je commence à avoir peur.
> Il y a 5 noms (dont le mien) mais seulement 4 prix et Cacao parlait du banhammer de boulon pour toute personne sortant un crosscover Wasteland / Fallout.
> J'ai peur du prix que je vais avoir


On peut s'organiser pour Wasteland. Genre tu joues les jours pairs et moi les jours impairs... Et on découpe les Tshirts... Et tout ira bien  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 14h14 ---------- Previous post was at 14h13 ----------




> C'est casu les dessins sur tableur.


C'est la réponse légitime à toute personne entrée dans la vie active qui a passé ses études a griffonner dans ses cahiers. Le média a changé, l'idée non  ::):

----------


## Argha

C'est pas un des premiers trucs que j'ai fais sur tableur mais presque. ^^
Çà commence à dater.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Voila les noms et les prix sont lâché dans le CPC 307.

Je vous les donnes ici aussi :

1er  le DuckHunt (de Dark Fread)  Wasteland 2 et vêtement Wasteland 2 CPC

2 eme Grand theft puyo de KebabJeanMichel  (et le destruction kerby aussi) vêtement Wasteland 2 CPC 

3 eme  le Wasteout de purEcontact Jeux Wasteland 2

Prix du jury ensemble de son oeuvre : les paints de Naity avec 3 mois d'abonnement CPC et Wasteland 2

Prix du jury Jacques Martin : Sissi et son Duck Tales of 3 mois de CPC

Je contacte les gagnants ce weekend pour divers informations.

Merci de votre participations les canards et préparez vous aux prochains.

----------


## KebabJeanMichel

Yeah thx les mecs !
Sympa la surprise de la rédaction, classe  :B): 

Et merci aux participants pour les fous rires \o/

----------


## purEcontact

J'avais pas vu le post et j'ai reçu mon CPC ce matin  ::lol:: .

----------


## Higgins

Bravo aux gagnants!
Personnellement j'ai beaucoup aimé Another World of Tanks et X-Wing Vs. Street Fighter (du génie).

----------


## Naity

Vivement mon CPC (dans une semaine et demi  ::ninja::  ) que ej vois ca. Merci les geants verts!  ::lol::

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai la banane qui fait youpi. Merci !  ::lol::

----------


## SCARE

Vos talents sont impressionnants. Un modèle d'inspiration.

----------


## Diwydiant

En effet   :;):

----------


## Naity

Merci Scare  ::):

----------


## Gordor

tiens tiens ...

----------


## Namifri

Depuis Novembre hein ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je contacte les gagnants ce weekend pour divers informations.


J'ai pas eu de nouvelles, c'est normal ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui c'est normal je vous ai pas contacté, je fais ça dans la semaine promis, je serai plus au calme.

----------


## Dark Fread

D'ac, pas de souci. (ça urge pas, c'était juste pour être sûr  :;): )

----------


## Naity

> Oui c'est normal je vous ai pas contacté, je fais ça dans la semaine promis, je serai plus au calme.


*Alors? 
Alors? 
Alors? 
Alors? 
Alors? 
Alors? 
Alors? 
Alors? 
Alors? 
Alors? 
*

----------


## sissi

Tiens, tu remontes ce thread alors que je viens de contacter un de ces enfoirés de vert via mp. 
Un type que je ne nommerais pas (un certains glubb** Porte P***** ) m'a balancé la terrible confidence !
Les cadeaux ont été trade sur tf2 contre des chapeaux !

Un scandale éclate au grand jour !  ::o:

----------


## Naity

> Les cadeaux ont été trade sur tf2 contre des chapeaux !
> 
> Un scandale éclate au grand jour !


Oh, ca va. C'est pas comme si ils avaient tradé ca contre des clés TF2 la veille du krach! (et ils en auraient été capables  ::ninja::  )

----------


## sissi

Il y a eu un krach sur tf2 ?  :tired:

----------


## Naity

> Il y a eu un krach sur tf2 ?


Y parrait. D'après "J3an M4rx T0bin", expert en speculation sur plateforme de jeu, l'annonce de valve de l'arret d'échanges de jeu à fait chuter le cours de la clé TF2.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je vous présente toutes mes excuses pour le retard dans l'envoi des gains, on s'occupe de ça dès maintenant    :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

You rock  ::lol::

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai dû recevoir ça hier mais j'avais pas vérifié ma BAL.
Du coup, j'ai bien reçu le jeu, c'est kewl, merci !  ::lol::

----------


## Naity

Pareil, merci  ::):

----------

